

Goodbye DFJ Esprit, Hello Tim Draper’s Increasing Interest in European Startups - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/brief/dfj-draper-esprit/

======
danielkyulee
I've had a chance to meet Tim Draper multiple times. He's awesome and clearly
a veteran VC. Can't wait to see what companies he invests in!

